# Les blancs en Neige



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2006)

Des fois en cuisine il faut monter 3-4 blancs d'oeufs en neige. 
Le nombre d'oeufs à battre dépend du volume de blanc en neige que l'on veut obtenir mais à votre avis quel est le volume maximal que de blanc en neige que l'on peut obtenir avec un seul oeuf ? Question sans importance peut-être ... mais a-t-on besoin de casser autant d'oeufs pour faire ces blancs dont la seule utilité est d'apporter de l'air à un mélange.


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

blancs en neige => air + eau + protéines

On peut partir du principe que l'air ne manquera pas et qu'on peut ajouter de l'eau.

Par contre, les protéines en jeu sont limitées en quantité (à moins d'ajouter du blanc d'oeuf).

On doit pouvoir faire plusieurs litres mais combien ? je me dis qu'une dizaine de litres (20 fois le volume normal) seront suffisants non ?


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

...moi j'ai mis la dernière propo......
...je sais pas pourquoi mais je crois que c'est parce que ça m'a fait penser à un truc sexuel .... 

...faut que j''appellle mon psy :hosto:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

enfin un sondage sur cette question fondamentale

--
Dans un souci d'approche scientifique RIGOUREUSE ...je vais pinailler  
Ce sujet étant essentiel , autant être précis  

de QUEL oeuf parles tu?
oeuf de poule?
oeuf de caille? Oeuf d'autruche?

Admettons que ce soit oeuf de poule

 QUEL calibre sert il d'étalon?
S, M,L, XL?


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2006)

Je m'en doutais un peu :rateau:  

On parle d'un oeuf de poule de calibre moyen donc 63-73 grammes :rateau: . De toute manière les solutions étant multipliées par 10 la taille de l'oeuf de poule n'a que peu d'importance .
Pour la race de la poule, elle n'influe pas ou très peu dans l'expérience


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Juin 2006)

Elevée en plein air ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

Ahh on avance ( un peu)

Cher ami 
en géneral  on obtient à partir d'un volume A de blancs ( à temperature ambiante) environ 6 à 8 fois le volume A

mais... il y a aussi des bidouilles annexes qui modifient ca
-utilisation d'un bol en cuivre
- ajout de derivés de potassium 

Enfin , mais tout cuisinier le sait
Bien négocier le temps de battage
car si on bat trop , on voit le volume...diminuer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Chez moi la neige blanche, j'en veux .
Sinon je suppose qu'il moyen de continuer à augmenter le volume, mais faut avoir des petits bras musclés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> mais... il y a aussi des bidouilles annexes qui modifient ca
> -utilisation d'un bol en cuivre
> - ajout de derivés de potassium



Intéressant ... 
mais en quoi l'utilisation d'un bol en cuivre permet d'augmenter le volume produit ? De même que l'ajout d'un dérivé de potassium :rose: Pour ce dernier il va rendre les blancs plus stables plutôt non ?
L'idée de Starmac est la bonne ...


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

Ben moi c'est pas compliqué, je prend autant de blancs que j'ai utilisé de jaunes, comme ça, autre principe de physique, rien ne se perd, rien ne se créé, tout se transforme...


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

On peut imaginer que l'utilisation d'un bol en cuivre favorise soit l' "accrochage" des bulles d'air aux proteines soit le fait que ces mêmes proteines se déplient mieux.

Tout la gastronomie ne serait que chimie.
Je vais en parler à ma mère, tiens. Mais je sens déjà ma joue rosir :rose:


----------



## joanes (14 Juin 2006)

Dans une utilisation normale, sans adjuvants chimiques, avec un blanc d'oeuf j'arrive à faire un litre de blanc en neige bien ferme. Ne pas oublier d'ailleurs, pour la fermeté du blanc, de rajouter une pincée de sel.



edit : enfin un bon sujet pour le bar


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> edit : enfin un bon sujet pour le bar


Tiens passe moi plutôt un oeuf dur, il commence à faire faim.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

explore les bouquins sur la chimie de la cuisine
Les plus marrants sont ceux de Hervé This
THIS  qui a l'avantage d'être malin et drôle, faut voir les recettes ahurissantes qu'il donne parfois,  tout en étant scientifiquement rigoureux , il est  à l'INRA et au Collège de France
où d'ailleurs il a une adresse mail...Si tu veux le contacter....  
Pas sûr qu'il te réponde , mais qui sait....


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> explore les bouquins sur la chimie de la cuisine
> Les plus marrants sont ceux de Hervé This
> THIS  qui a l'avantage d'être malin et drôle, faut voir les recettes ahurissantes qu'il donne parfois,  tout en étant scientifiquement rigoureux , il est  à l'INRA et au Collège de France
> où d'ailleurs il a une adresse mail...Si tu veux le contacter....
> Pas sûr qu'il te réponde , mais qui sait....



Cette question existentielle a été posée par Hervé THIS justement. 
Pour ce qui est de répondre il le fait et très rapidement en plus. C'est quelqu'un de très abordable.



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tiens passe moi plutôt un oeuf dur, il commence à faire faim.



Oui mais attention ... comment obtenir l'oeuf dur avec la cuisson idéale ???? Bon je vais pas ouvrir un autre sondage


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais attention ... comment obtenir l'oeuf dur avec la cuisson idéale ???? Bon je vais pas ouvrir un autre sondage


La question est aussi valable pour l'oeuf sur le plat, l'oeuf brouillé et l'extraordinaire oeuf coque&#8230;

C'est décidé c'est oeufs sur le plat à midi !


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

...omelette pour moi  

(en plus c'est  vrai...avant même d'avoir lu ce fil  !!!!)


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

Les oeufs au plat, faut les faire au four, mais c'est tout un bordel

Les omelettes, si je puis me permettre 2 ou 3 trucs : bien battre les oeufs, poele trés chaude et continuer à battre avec une spatule pendant les 30 premières secondes de mise au feu...

Pour les meringues, tout est dans la cuisson et le dosage du thermometre...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

pour ceux que ca interesse
This a fait des "experiences " chimico culinaires 
des faussement  loufoques ( soufflé à l'azote liquide par exemple)  au plus  gastronomiques en collaboration avc des chefs ( par exemple Simon et Gagnaire qui le tiennent en haute estime )
ces expériences ne sont pas ds délires mais, comme l'explique This lui même, une facon de comprendre ce qui se passe et éventuellement de découvrir de nouvelles facons de faire.


----------



## joanes (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Pour les meringues, tout est dans la cuisson et le dosage du thermometre...




J'attends donc une recette de meringues qui fonctionne vraiment, un "pas à pas" détaillé STP, histoire d'avoir autre chose que des étrons blacs écrasés et dur en fin de cuisson


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Les oeufs au plat, faut les faire au four, mais c'est tout un bordel


Ah ?
Pour moi c'est beurre, un filet d'huile pour éviter que le beurre ne noircisse, poêle très chaude.

Dès que le blanc est ferme, je retire du feu :
1- le blanc ne sera pas brulé mais doré en dessous
2- le jaune s'est tiédi et conserve une bonne fluidité (proche de celle de l'oeuf coque)

Sel, poivre, bon pain à mouiller dans le jaune d'oeuf et à table !!!


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> J'attends donc une recette de meringues qui fonctionne vraiment, un "pas à pas" détaillé STP, histoire d'avoir autre chose que des étrons blacs écrasés et dur en fin de cuisson


 
*Si*, puis tu cliques sur le type de meringue que tu veux. C'est un peu technique mais c'est la version "école" de la chose.



			
				starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> Pour moi c'est beurre, un filet d'huile pour éviter que le beurre ne noircisse, poêle très chaude.
> 
> Dès que le blanc est ferme, je retire du feu :
> ...


 
Bien sûr mais *bon*...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

le lien "oeufs sur le plat  par Simon" donné par Fondug me fait penser à un truc
en théorie on ne fait pas des oeufs au plat à la poêle
mais avec l'ustensile qui est sur le site de Simon
( je crois que This , encore lui , a expliqué pourquoi ca change le résultat)


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2006)

Rha ! t'es vache tu as donné ça en litres en plus !  On sent bien la perversion de ceux habitués à brouiller les esprits innocents !!


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> en théorie on ne fait pas des oeufs au plat à la poêle


Alors nous dirons que je fais ma variante des "oeufs à la poêle" de _Maitre_ Simon :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Alors nous dirons que je fais ma variante des "oeufs à la poêle" de _Maitre_ Simon :mouais:


 
Bah surtout, tu fais un peu comme t'as envie... la théorie, ça va un moment mais si c'est pour passer 2h en cuisine pour faire cuire 2 oeufs à chaque fois. Essyae une fois quand même, tu verras, c'est pas mal...


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah surtout, tu fais un peu comme t'as envie... la théorie, ça va un moment mais si c'est pour passer 2h en cuisine pour faire cuire 2 oeufs à chaque fois. Essyae une fois quand même, tu verras, c'est pas mal...


Et le jaune, il est comment, pas figé j'espère !


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et le jaune, il est comment, pas figé j'espère !


 
Ah ben nan !! C't'horreur, des jaunes figés, berk !


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On sent bien la perversion de ceux habitués à brouiller les esprits innocents !!


 ou brouiller des oeufs

( je soooors)

pour revenir sur ce que dit starmac

 je suis au second degré aussi ( j'aurai du mettre des tonnes de smileys...)
chandler_jf  fait un sondage "colle sciences nat"  sur cette question vitale
j'ai embrayé à fond dans l'esprit "scientifique" 

Par contre coté cuisine
je suis de ce genre de cuisinier qui considère que cuisiner est avant tout un plaisir et une 
 merveilleuse occasion de faire preuve d'imagination et de liberté par rapport à une recette donnée dont parfois on peut  finir par s'éloigner totalement.
Autrement dit , on fait comme on aime.

concernant les oeufs aux plats
c'est un plat pas si facile à réussir
 ni frire les oeufs , ni les sous cuire ni avoir les jaunes durcis
enfin sauf si on veut


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2006)

oui mais selon toi, on peut faire quel volume d'oeuf en neige avec un oeuf ????  Là est la question !


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> oui mais selon toi, on peut faire quel volume d'oeuf en neige avec un oeuf ????  Là est la question !


Donne moi trois oeufs et je te fais  :






Non, sans rire, j'ai de la force dans le poignet


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

«s'en battre en neige le kiki sur le poulailler»


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> oui mais selon toi, on peut faire quel volume d'oeuf en neige avec un oeuf ????  Là est la question !



lumai est la reine pour recentrer les débats ...  
Restez concentré sur le sujet ... et puis à vos fouets, à vos APN ... rien de tel que l'expérience  
Le raisonnement a été donné par Starmac au début


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> oui mais selon toi, on peut faire quel volume d'oeuf en neige avec un oeuf ????  Là est la question !


j'ai DEJA  répondu à cette question
  en battage normal 6 à 8 volumes 

Par contre 
en agissant , chimiquement sur les proteines des blancs , le résultat peut etre surmultiplié dans des proportions gigantesques, j'ai plus le chiffre mais c'est énorme
( la question étant... est ce comestible?)


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Par contre
> en agissant , chimiquement sur les proteines des blancs , le résultat peut etre surmultiplié dans des proportions gigantesques, j'ai plus le chiffre mais c'est énorme
> ( la question étant... est ce comestible?)


Comestible, bof...

Par contre pour en faire des sièges (en meringue) des sculptures, des vêtements solubles et plein d'autres âneries, je suis preneur : passez moi le nécessaire du petit chimiste !!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

Ahh des vetements solubles...
(et si en plus... comestibles)
nager habillé avec un flirt  deviendrait très interessant....


----------



## Lila (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ahh des vetements solubles...
> (et si en plus... comestibles)
> nager habillé avec un flirt  deviendrait très interessant....




...sauf que vu le monde qu'il y a sur la route de la plage, l'embouteillage pour la place de parking, les 40°, les sièges encuir de la voiture....

...quel sera le goût du string de la belle à l'arrivée.....?
:afraid:
:sick: 

 

...remarque quand on aime ......ou qu'on a très faim :love:


----------



## darkbeno (14 Juin 2006)

Y'a beaucoup d'accident avec les oeufs qui montent à l'infini, plus qu'on ne le croit... On oublie son oeuf dans le batteur, et hop, on meurt étouffé, dans le blanc en neige... Beaucoup de ménagère ont fait les frais de leur propre distraction...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

mode serieux ( pour faire plaisir à chandler_jf et lumai)

la réponse  donnée par Hervé This ( toujours lui)

un oeuf= 1 metre cube de "neige"

oops
edit
pour répondre dans l'esprit du sondage

donc
un blanc d'oeuf donnerait en theorie  1000 L( mille litres)
réponse 4

( mais pas tout seul , faut allonger la sauce avec un liquide à base d'eau)


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

Donc avec ma proposition de faire une soirée mousse avec 3 oeufs, j'avais juste.
La boucle est bouclée.

 

on peut fermer.


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2006)

En Equivalent Meringues ça fait combien tout ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

fermer?
t'es ouf ! 
chandler_jf va certainement  nous pondre le raisonnement 
 car la base de ce chiffre est un simple raisonnement à partir des composants du blanc

Et je signale que ca a aussi donné des recettes
(Gagnaire-This entre autres )
--
starmac ta soirée mousse tu l'as fait à quel parfum?
Je demande parce que du blanc en neige  "nature" ; bof 
Mais si tu ajoutes des trucs...


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> starmac ta soirée mousse tu l'as fait à quel parfum?
> Je demande parce que du blanc en neige  "nature" ; bof
> Mais si tu ajoutes des trucs...


Euh, ça se négocie : en fonctions des adjuvants, les tarifs évoluent bien sur.
Sans compter que certains composants sont d'une grande volatilité.

Mais on doit pouvoir faire goût fumé(e) ou goût pomme (à base de cidre ou de calvados) ou goût quetche (uniquement pour les sous-vêtements)

pour tout devis http://www.camousse.fr


----------



## lumai (14 Juin 2006)

Mado a dit:
			
		

> En Equivalent Meringues ça fait combien tout ça ?



Pas des tonnes, mais énormément !


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En Equivalent Meringues ça fait combien tout ça ?


 
hmmm en même temps, pour faire de la meringue, on rajoute du sucre et j'ai bien peur qu'un tel ajout nuise à la volumilité (paye ton barbarisme) de la chose...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

volumilité à ne pas confondre avec volumisation ou volumage qui sont à la voluminologie ce que barbarisme est à la codavincisation du Louvre
( c'est dire...)

et hop
je sors
( sans smiley)


----------



## Fondug (14 Juin 2006)

On peut donc dire que 

Taux de volumilité des blancs en neige = indice de pureté du blanc d'oeuf x capacité de battage (ou taux de battabilité) de celui qui fait l'expérience au carré.

Donc

Volume donné = taux de volumilité (pureté x battabilité²) x (qualité des ustensiles x temps à perdre pour une expérience à la con)

CQFMN (ce qu'il fallait monter en neige)

Tain j'comprends en me relisant pourquoi j'ai fait un bac A2 moi...


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tain j'comprends en me relisant pourquoi j'ai fait un bac *A2* moi...



 en plus tout seul tu t'en sortais pas :rateau:


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en plus tout seul tu t'en sortais pas :rateau:


Je me suis dit tout à l'heure : non, trop facile, il y a bien un modo qui va la faire celle là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi c'est pas compliqué, je prend autant de blancs que j'ai utilisé de jaunes, comme ça, autre principe de physique, rien ne se perd, rien ne se créé, tout se transforme...



Sans vouloir te vexer, ce principe de Lavoisier est faux depuis la découverte des lois de la thermodynamique. Je pense plus particulièrement au second principe dit de l'entropie qui démontre qu'il y a une dégradation irréversible de l'énergie. 
J'en parle en tant que principe physique et non pas culinaire bien sûr.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer, ce principe de Lavoisier est faux depuis la découverte des lois de la thermodynamique. Je pense plus particulièrement au second principe dit de l'entropie qui démontre qu'il y a une dégradation irréversible de l'énergie.
> J'en parle en tant que principe physique et non pas culinaire bien sûr.


+1
Quoique coté cuisine 
il y a des cuisines qui savent utiliser tout ou presque d'un produit
(un peu  façon _dans le cochon , tout est bon_)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2006)

Dégradation est un jugement de valeur, même dans ce cas, enfin surtout


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

Bon, j'ai parcouru vos billevesées en diagonale, mais il me semble bien que la bonne réponse n'a pas été donnée...
Donc je me dois de la donner :

Plus on rajoute de l'eau, plus le volume de la neige augmente.
Par contre, il y a effectivement une limite.
Le record français est de 1 mètre cube de neige avec un seul blanc.
Je crois que des japonais ont fait mieux, mais pas de beaucoup.

(Si vous avez encore une question, demandez moi par MP, hein, pas la peine d'ouvrir des fils...  )


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai parcouru vos billevesées en diagonale, mais il me semble bien que la bonne réponse n'a pas été donnée...


Détrompe-toi, la réponse a bien été donnée par pascalformac.

Mais tout le monde attendait -sans oser le dire- ta confirmation officielle


----------



## Fondug (15 Juin 2006)

En même temps, il serait bon de noter l'énergie dépensée pour faire 1m3 de neige avec un oeuf, on doit pas être loin de l'énergie nécessaire pour déplacer une petite mobylette à allure modérée...

Alors ne gaspillons pas l'énergie et pour 1m3 de neige, moi je dis que rien ne vaut une bonne bouteille de MIR, un peu d'eau et un voisinage pas trop regardant...


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2006)

C'est bon on peut tirer la chasse ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout le monde attendait -sans oser le dire- ta confirmation officielle




Tu me rassures...
Un (court) moment, j'ai cru que vous vous en sortiez sans moi.
J'ai eu peur...


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2006)

hum oui mais là les réponses proposées par Chandler_jf sont en litres...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hum oui mais là les réponses proposées par Chandler_jf sont en litres...


J'vais quand même pas vous mâcher tout le boulot...


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2006)

Ha moi ça va ! Je suis une des deux à avoir trouvé !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu peur...



Un ninja Bhaubynouneutechaques n'a jamais peur.


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha moi ça va ! Je suis une des deux à avoir trouvé !



On se demande comment


----------

